# Logging In



## wretchedspawn (Oct 19, 2007)

So I log in when I get to the mighty Sevenstring.org. Then, I click on *insert any one of the various sections* and I'm not logged in anymore. But it seems to be completely random. I might come back to that section several minutes later and it shows that I am indeed logged in. Wouldn't be too terribly annoying except when I'm trying to make a new thread or post. Sometimes it will tell me that I need to log in. So I do so yet again, and it redirects me to .......the log in screen. I have the same log in problem with the "Off Topic" section. But it is worse. I've been able to acces Off Topic maybe twice in the past month.

SchecterShredder09 has no problems using this very computer though.

Am I being completely retarded and missing something, or is there foul work afoot?


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2007)

Try clearing out your browser cache. You may be pulling old pages from your cache instead of from the server.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2007)

Definitely no foul work - as Steve said, clear your cache/cookies.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

Eh, mine does that on school servers. Irritating as fuck.

I blame Metal Ken, personally.


----------



## wretchedspawn (Oct 23, 2007)

Even when I clear my cookies/cache it still does it. 

Maybe it is Metal Ken. 

Eh, I'll get over it.


----------

